
I Am Error – The Nintendo Family Computer/Entertainment System Platform - ChickeNES
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/i-am-error
======
pinewurst
This is a really great book! I read it on an awful business trip when it came
out and it was the only good thing that week.

